# My AMD Phenom 965BE X4 3.4ghz will run latest games ?



## nvrmndryo (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi, My Processor is Amd Phenom 965 Black edition will still good for running latest games like Modern warfare Advanced Warfare n coming high graphic games ?
right now i have Radeon Hd 4850 500 mb gf card and 4 gb ddr3 ram, so I am planning to upgrade my ram to 8gb and new graphic card .but I dont want to change my mobo and processor.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2015)

if you arent going to upgrade your processor, you might want to overclock it with the help of a after market cooler .. Right now games arent THAT CPU heavy, so a gPU will always be priority but a year or two from now, you are gonna face poroblems if you dont upgrade that processor


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2015)

That processor is still fine for gaming.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 24, 2015)

nvrmndryo said:


> Hi, My Processor is Amd Phenom 965 Black edition will still good for running latest games like Modern warfare Advanced Warfare n coming high graphic games ?
> right now i have Radeon Hd 4850 500 mb gf card and 4 gb ddr3 ram, so I am planning to upgrade my ram to 8gb and new graphic card .but I dont want to change my mobo and processor.


Modern Warfare 1 will run on it smoothly. 
Advanced Warfare will stutter on the HD 4850 on standard settings at 768p.

Newer games will be a slideshow. CPU is capable enough but GPU is a waste for new games.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 25, 2015)

That CPU is fine. Basically any 965 can go to 3.7-3.8 Ghz range with a cheap air cooler with no issues. Upgrade the GFX though it lacks firepower by a big margin. GTX960 or R9 270x/280 would be better depending on your budget.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Apr 26, 2015)

I already have aftermarket cpu cooler -  cm tx3 so I guess Overclock is not an issue. Last game I played on my rig was bioshock infinite which ran smooth on medium settings. 
Please suggest good graphic card within range of 10k.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2015)

Im guessing you gonna game at your Dell 19" . But I do want to know what SMPS / PSU are you using?

As for the recommendation, try to find AMD R7 265x if its available under 10k. It should be around it. If not, then  or you will have to go for R7 260x.

If it happens that you have a local PSU and dont wanna upgrade it (though I would highly recommend you to do so), then you should rather go for GTX 750TI which got only 60W rating.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Apr 26, 2015)

my psu is antec vp650p.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2015)

nvrmndryo said:


> my psu is antec vp650p.



Very good PSU. Go with Zotac GTX 750 Ti 2GB @ 10.9k (7% off in Snapdeal while using Coupon code- COMP7)

Link:ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti-2GB DDR5 (ZT-70601-10M) Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2015)

nvrmndryo said:


> I already have aftermarket cpu cooler -  cm tx3 so I guess Overclock is not an issue. Last game I played on my rig was bioshock infinite which ran smooth on medium settings.
> Please suggest good graphic card within range of 10k.



TX3 is not enough to OC Phenom II 965 BE. Start at-least with CM 212 series cooler or better get WC like seidon.


----------

